# 1997 f250 hd / plow head aches



## DIRSHMAN63 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey I have a problem and any help would be great. Just purchased 1997 250 HD and it came with a unimount 7.6 poly 5.8 gas.I want to put a bigger plow on it like the wideout but in the plowfor western quick match it say only 2 plows but in the blizzard I can get one for it the power plow but blizzard don't carry the lower mount no more so that plow is out but was told by the blizzard place the western wide out would work but in quick match it says no. The quick match shows 2 differrent fgwr and mine has none of those according to the tag inside the door 8600 total 6084 for rear and 3308 front I thought alll hd's were 3/4 ton with a 1 ton suspenssion and in the quick match it shows for the front and my truck and year 3807fgwr and 4600fgwr and if I go with the 4600 fgwr there is no problem ????? HELP


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know about spring ratings ,but does your truck have a solid axle or the twin I beam? The guys that I knew with one tons from the time period all had the solid front end. 

, shaun


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Forgot them Just put plow.

My company truck is 97 F250 HD it held 7'6 western it not every drop inch expect ride is rough.


You able to hold V plow no issues.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it has twin I beam and I need to put timberens on the front to equal out the front sags a little with the plow even though it is 586lbs and as far as this thing being a 3/4 ton hd FORD f UP it has a95amp alt only and the only way to increase is have a custom rewound alt to up from 95 to 130 amp this truck only has 36.568 mil on it and and came with built in mini mars led and strobe kit in markersand then tryin to increase plow size is limited @#@$%$&&$#@@ so as far as I am concerned it should be a light duty250 for all it limitations...This all started with wanting wings but it is supposed to a no go becacause of the poly but I have figured what to do with that by welding supports btween the ribs to prevent poly from shattering THANKS AGAIN FOR ALLTHE INPUT


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

PUNCTUATION DUDE!!! I'm out of breath just reading the post...


----------



## kron35s (Sep 17, 2008)

I run a 97 f250 with a 9ft western pro plus. I just put an add-a-leave in the front. But other than that it does great. No weight in the back either. It kinda suprised me.


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD for this truck dosen't mean that the 250 has the same suspension as a 1ton. What it means is that the truck is the older style 250 for 97 the regular 250 was a f150 with 7 lugs and the 7700 gvw.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a 97 f250HD it has the 4600# front it has a 8' fisher put timberns on to help the twin I beam. All the HD that I have seen have been 8 lug especially the old style body.


----------



## DIRSHMAN63 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey CHAS thanks for the info my truck was built in JAN of 97 and my 250 has 8 lug and only a 3307 fgwr which sucks I wonder if I could just beef up front springs and timbrens . Truck only had 36.588 original mil and no rust hate like hell to sell. HEY CHAS NICE LOKKIIN RIDE





DENNIS MAC

1997 F 250 HD 7.6 WESTERN POLY


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't see why you couldn't add a leaf to the front and timbrens they are not a real strong front end but mine has had a plow on it since it was new.I have not had any front end problems yet but I don't pound the hell out of it either things can break easy enough with just regular use.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

chas4x4;944510 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't add a leaf to the front and timbrens they are not a real strong front end but mine has had a plow on it since it was new.I have not had any front end problems yet but I don't pound the hell out of it either things can break easy enough with just regular use.


Or they are idiot who left plow in up position all times.

I have see lot people with F250 that sag bad it look like this / \ and I ask did you left plow in up position. They say yeah to stop leak on pump. Replace seal on pump like $10 VS $250 for replace front leaf springs.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

You can buy an alternator for a 96 Explorer (120 amp) and it'll bolt and plug right in. Done it a million times, including the one I have right now. Here's all the info you need: http://www.fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=alternator


----------



## DIRSHMAN63 (Nov 5, 2009)

hey hey hey affekonig you rock thanks for all you help those pic of the alt help tremendously and i am also going to buy a yellow top optima battery to complete the faze THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

It’s probably important to remember that there were actually several 1997 F-250 models available. First, there was the first year of the (then) new body style for the F-150 – which actually included a model badged as an F-250. That model would later become the F-150 7700 package, but for one year they were badged as F-250s. These trucks used torsion bars in the front suspension and had unique 7 lug wheels..

The other models used the older (1993-1999) body style that was used just prior to the Super Duty body style. If memory serves me correctly, there were two front axles available, but they were both Twin-I-Beam / leaf spring style. The most visible external difference was the size of the locking hubs. 

Before we started using F-350s across the board, we had a number of the heavier duty versions of the true F-250s – the ones with the front leaf springs and the Twin-I-Beam axles. The reason I mention this is that we had a ton of problems with cracked axle housings. We finally tracked this down to spring perch U-Bolts that would loosen up over time. Take a close look at the geometry as the front end works and you’ll see why they loosen up. The axle housings actually get twisted in two different directions. 

Why do I bring this up? I wouldn’t recommend hanging anything serious off the front ends of either of the two “lighter duty” versions I mentioned above. For occasional driveway work though, you’d probably be fine. Even the heavier duty version I mentioned above had its issues, but then again, we run Fisher plows on everything so we were hanging some pretty serious iron off the front ends and we plow some pretty big stuff.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

No problem. I can't believe they put a 95amp alt on from the factory. It never made sense to me, so I always replace my Ford alts with the 120 amp version from an Explorer and it's always been enough juice for me. Now I can use my headlights, heat, wipers and radio all night without a problem and I'm running one battery.


----------

